# Martin D18 Golden Era



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I've sold a couple of electrics and thinking of getting a good acoustic. These D18GE's get excellent reviews. Tonequest says they are the only acoustic guitar they would buy without having played based on the consistency they have experienced in having played several of them.
Any feedback?
Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've played one, might have been the loudest acoustic I've had my hands on. I'm a rosewood guy at heart, plus this particular one had finish problem so I didn't buy it.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Jeff. I've never seen one in my neck of the woods (the Maritimes) so it makes it difficult to try one. I've read that they have a pretty hefty V neck. I've got average size hands. Did you like the feel of the neck?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ampaholic said:


> Thanks Jeff. I've never seen one in my neck of the woods (the Maritimes) so it makes it difficult to try one. I've read that they have a pretty hefty V neck. I've got average size hands. Did you like the feel of the neck?


Yep big vintage V neck.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd still try before I buy. I had a chance to try one down at the local L&M, nice, but not as nice as I was expecting. Kept my Taylor 810b as a result.


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

I AB'd it against the Bourgeois Country Boy (D-18 ish) a multitude of times.

subsequently I have been the proud owner of a Country Boy deluxe going on a year and would like to mention that it is tone to the nth degree.

I haven't found a dud in Dana's lineup yet and I mulled things over for a while before I pulled the trigger on this lifer

just MHO and food for thought


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Speaking of Bourgeois I see an OM at the 12th fret in Toronto. These sort of brands never surface in the Maritimes.

http://www.12fret.com/used/BourgeoisVintOM003896.jpg


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Golden Era*

This is Martins attempt to recover some of the great sound and reputation of their pre-70s guitars. And they've done a credible job. I have not played a disappointing GE, though most of the 70s and later regular models have been missed the sound. I should point out that I have a dozen old Martins dating from the 20s to the 60s and I truly love the product.

However, I might suggest you play a Collings and a Bourgeois before you buy. I think they are better sounding guitars and slightly less money.

You're about to spend a large dollar, so you should be aware of what is out there.

Good luck in the hunt!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

if you dont now or havnt yet owned a Martin, GO FOR the golden era.There is currently lots of great gits in that price range BUT none are from a 175 year old company who designed and built the first dred.The history,the sound and even the shape started with Martin and you gotta experience having a good one.After that get yourself a collings,taylor or whatever.We all should have at least one Martin!!! ^^^^^stay tuned ^^^^^ Jim


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

ampaholic said:


> Speaking of Bourgeois I see an OM at the 12th fret in Toronto. These sort of brands never surface in the Maritimes.
> 
> http://www.12fret.com/used/BourgeoisVintOM003896.jpg


This model has been hanging on the wall at Musicstop in Moncton for several months. I play it every time I go in and would love to take it home with me.

I second the suggestion that you try a few different brands/models before you spend that kind of money.


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

Martins are over rated -your paying for the name in alot of cases - i love my Martin ( i also own a Larrivee ), I really think Larrivees have alot better sound for alot less money-( in alot of cases ) and as a whole they play better -- I would at least take a drive somewhere and try a L, D or OM in Mahogany , i think you'll be pleasently surprised - Martins are more hype than sound ! Recently ive played some D18's and was very disapointed - Ive heard some D-18 GE's as well as authentics are nice - but are not consistent from guitar to guitar !


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

Mike MacLeod said:


> This is Martins attempt to recover some of the great sound and reputation of their pre-70s guitars. And they've done a credible job. I have not played a disappointing GE, though most of the 70s and later regular models have been missed the sound. I should point out that I have a dozen old Martins dating from the 20s to the 60s and I truly love the product.
> 
> However, I might suggest you play a Collings and a Bourgeois before you buy. I think they are better sounding guitars and slightly less money.
> 
> ...


You had me thinking you knew what you were talking about until you said Collings and Bourgeois were less $. They are considerably more dollars. If you dont know .....dont post. Some people take posts as credible and all you do is add confusion.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

zeebee, Mike is a reputable dealer and Forum member and does know of what he speaks. You have 3 posts under your belt here, and clearly haven't done any research on this subject.

Do a comparison on a Martin D18GE and a Bourgeois Country Boy and you will see that the Bourgeois can be had for less, and IMHO will be a more desirable instrument. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

ronmac said:


> zeebee, Mike is a reputable dealer and Forum member and does know of what he speaks. You have 3 posts under your belt here, and clearly haven't done any research on this subject.
> 
> Do a comparison on a Martin D18GE and a Bourgeois Country Boy and you will see that the Bourgeois can be had for less, and IMHO will be a more desirable instrument. Of course, YMMV.


I can buy a hundred GE's today for $2500USD with ADI top. How much for same in Bourg or Collings in ADI....well over $3500 USD. The fact he has more posts means nothing if the self serving posts are misinformation. The fact he's a dealer (one who sells Bourgeois), suggests he should know better. 
You say I "clearly haven't done any research". What crap. Here's a GE with an ADI top (a $500 - $1000 option with the Country Boy or Collings), in amberburst (a $300+ option) for under $2700.........show me a comparable Country Boy or better yet a Collings that is cheaper. Fact is YOU CANT.
http://www.myfavoriteguitars.com/product.php?productid=16254&cat=277&page=1
By the way, while I too prefer the CB's tone,the GE will blow away the CB in volume and, it doesnt sound too shabby either. Arguably the best value Martin has to offer. The Martin will also hold resale better.


----------

